# Engine Bay Cleaning - Cover where??



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I know how the process is done but I have basic knowledge of car mechanics. Spray on degreaser, agitate with small brush, reduce pressure on power washer and blast in small intervals eg 1-2 secs and dress with a product again to restore the plastics to their former glory.

From the picture below (Mini R56 Cooper Diesel) tell me which areas to be careful of and cover etc -










I want to know the areas of this engine to be wary of any help will be greatly appreciated. Please describe like the fuse box will need delicate cleaning etc - where is it??

Please indicate with your answers...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I never cover anything, no need with modern engines.. IMO

just go easy with the power washer...

:thumb:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

doesnt look like there's anything worth covering tbh

its all got plastic covers on anyway.

Like Cueball says, go easy.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

If you're worried,rinse off using a spray bottle rather than a power washer.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I personally wouldnt worry too much. I cant see much on show there. I've washed others with more on show and not had a problem. 

One way of doing it is with the engine running so you can hear if it's having a reaction and stop it. 

Also, once you've finished hosing it down, let it run and warm up to dry it out.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

To give you an idea, I did this the other weekend. 
Halfords engine cleaner £3.99 sprayed on liberally, left, aggitated with a detailing brush, PW'd off. Nothing covered. 
Sprayed with Aerospace 303 and left then went back and buffed a few hours later then a light 2nd spraying and wipe.



















Didnt cover anything up, I just hosed away from the bulk head end.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

All the cars ive ever had ive never once covered anything in the engine bay, All ive done is have the engine running, then when ive rinsed off the degreaser ive just made sure that i dont direct the full force of the pressure washer at the engine. Doing this ive never had a problem.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I need to do this to mine, but I am still concerned about the application of water having heard the horror stories about coil packs and all sorts of stuff going wrong.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to use spray on gunk ( now use G101) agitate with various brushes, rinse off with open ended hose so no water being pressured into electrics etc, then spray AG vinyl & rubber car to restore some colour and wipe the excess after an hour or so.

This was my Lexus is200 after doing the above and also a Rover 25 I had for a while


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

I havent covered any components on any engine bays, Just as long as all the covers are on properly, and you dont sit spraying the pressure washer directly at components etc, then you should be fine, Older engines id be more careful with, as older cars wouldnt have half as many covers etc


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I always cover alternator, ECU and battery personally I do prefer to use hose with spray head not power washer


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I think the hose route may give me some more piece of mind and for more delicate areas I may even use a spray bottle filled with water. Will post up the finished pictures tho for sure!!


----------

